# model flying



## zoesma (Jan 2, 2019)

Good morning,we are hoping to move to central Portugal.
do ant expats take part in radio control model flying ?if so please can they send us details of their club ?many thanks


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Certainly groups all over Portugal and it took me under ten seconds to find this info on google

FPAm - Federa??o Portuguesa de Aeromodelismo

Probably a good start surely ?


----------

